# Disassembly of a Jet-16 mill/drill machine



## sixpack (May 24, 2018)

Hola All! 

New Here, but not to machining. I have a Circa 1975 Jet-16 Drill/Mill that I need to disassemble for moving purposes. It now resides in my basement and has to go up a flight of (6) steps and out a side door. I have many years of background machining experience but would like to know if anyone her has ever "Dissected" one of these dinosaurs with the intent to move it out of their basement in pieces to make the move more "Friendly." LOL

Thank You in advance to all that may respond!

Best Regards,

Sixpack


----------



## markba633csi (May 24, 2018)

Hi Sixpack- an engine hoist would be handy and possibly a come-along and some plywood to slide the pieces up the stairs- bribe your friends with
pizza! (and beer when you get the heavy lifting done)
Mark


----------



## hman (May 24, 2018)

I'm not familiar with the Jet 16, but will assume it's an RF-30 clone (round column).  If so, this article by forum member Rick Sparber may be of help:
http://rick.sparber.org/Articles/MoveMill/MoveMill.htm


----------



## NortonDommi (May 24, 2018)

Measure your doorway!


----------



## Cadillac STS (May 24, 2018)

You can slide the table off by removing the handles and the bearing block under those.  Then remove the screw and nut. There you have it down to a 2 foot wide piece that could be moved with a dolly and maneuver around a corner.


----------



## dlane (May 24, 2018)

Brace stairs and do as mark suggested, no need to dissect that one.


----------



## mikey (May 25, 2018)

You have a 400# machine there. I've worked on it, moved it and I have learned to respect the weight of the components. At minimum, assuming you're taking it up stairs and don't wish to drag it, you need two guys. I would remove the table as noted above, then remove the head from the column with a hoist of some kind. Two strong guys can then lift the bed/column assembly, head and table separately. If the head is too heavy, remove the motor and you can then easily handle the head itself.


----------



## yendor (May 25, 2018)

I have a JET -16 of the same vintage.
As the rest have said.
This is an easy machine to breakdown.
 Rick Sparber's site has excellent instruction and details on breaking it down and moving it.

Remove the motor (take pic's of the wiring)
Remove the Head - replacing it takes a bit of juggling as the column rack has to be inserted into the slot and the assembly dropped over the top of the column together.
Remove the sliding table from the base.
At this point all the parts are under 100# and can be easily moved by (2) people.
I have done just that TWICE since I have owned mine. Once when I 1st bought it and moved it to the basement.
And again when I sold that house and moved to where I am now.


----------



## Silverbullet (May 25, 2018)

Hi sixpack , welcome to the site , if you have a cumalong available if you anchor it to a tree or car with some boards you can pull it up out of the basement sliding it on the wood . Still take the table off if it's wider then the door opening . You can also ramp it up into the trailer or truck bed just take your time . I'd get a couple cheap moving blankets from HF even a lifting sling better then chains and hooks . The few items should be under $20 at HF . Take all your handles off they break easily.


----------



## sixpack (May 26, 2018)

Much Thanks to All here for the rapid and informative responses! 

I had previously installed  male/female electrical  connectors between the motor and the switchbox on the head. (Also installed a Square  D Motor Starter in place of the original "switch".) Removing the motor was a breeze by rotating the head around 180 degrees and lowering it onto the table with a wooden "bridge" that I created with two pieces of 2x4  and a piece of 3/4" plywood over them. Worked flawlessly.

Table comes off next with the head and column to follow.

Thank You All Again! 

Best Regards, Tony


----------

